# Don't miss B-HOP and RJJ Dec. 2nd on versus



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Free on the Versus network tomorrow night. They are both fighting up and comers. They are also scheduled for a bout with each other in march of 2010. Check it out!


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Damn you Directv!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

joshua7789 said:


> Damn you Directv!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think Fox Sports might be airing it as well so check that maybe


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

cabby said:


> I think Fox Sports might be airing it as well so check that maybe


All i can do is pray that Jeebus in his infinite wisdom and boxing fanatacism will allow me to see it...Aben...Achoo...damn it, im way rusty at this prayer gig.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up cabby!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I'm going to the event, My homie is fighting on that card.. Rising star Danny Swift Garcia.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

gonna b there, sweet:thumbsup:


----------

